# Warum  die Verzerrungsfilter nicht?



## DoRiMaN (4. Juli 2004)

*Warum funktionieren die Verzerrungsfilter nicht?*

Hallo Leutz...

Ich bastle gerade ein 3D Zahnrad in Photoshop CS... Habs schon einige male gemacht, ging immer gut... Jedoch habe ich jetzt ein Problem... Ich benötige den Polarkoordinaten-Filter... Aber wenn ich auf Filter gehe, sind die Verzerrungsfilter inaktiv...  


Weiss jemand warum?

Danke & Greetz

DoRIMaN


----------



## greynox (4. Juli 2004)

Hi,

hast du zufällig als du ein neues Bild ertstellt hast beim Farbmodus 16Bit angegeben? Wenn ja, mach ein neues und gebe 8Bit ein, denn im 16Bit Modus werden nur ein Teil der Filter unterstützt.

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## DoRiMaN (4. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von greynox _
> *Hi,
> 
> hast du zufällig als du ein neues Bild ertstellt hast beim Farbmodus 16Bit angegeben? Wenn ja, mach ein neues und gebe 8Bit ein, denn im 16Bit Modus werden nur ein Teil der Filter unterstützt.
> ...




huiiiiiii, stimmt voll! Ich hab mir überlegt obs an den Einstellungen liegt, aber nicht am Farbmodus! Wäre da nie drauf gekommen!

Vielen Dank!


----------

